# Empire of the Ghouls



## DMAC (Nov 13, 2007)

I got permission to post my work from another RPG project.  These are from a book called Empire of the Ghouls by Wolfgang Baur.  It was done on a patron/sponsor system with people buying the book in advance and then having input on the process.  Kind of interesting.  I'm currently working on some pieces for another book that's going to have an Arabian Nights vibe to it.  

More info can be found here: http://wolfgangbaur.com/opendesign/

Anway, on to the monsters...

Vulture Sphinx:







The Last King:






Gnomish Vampire:






Deathcap Myconid:






I'll try to post some of my initial sketches and pencil drawings later.


----------



## Rugger (Nov 13, 2007)

I have been regretting not getting in on that book and NOW I see that you did art? FRIG! Me wanty!

Great stuff Darren! 

- Matt


----------



## DMAC (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks.  The patron system is kind of unusual but it seems to work.  It's funny not being able to tell people they can go out and buy a copy at their gaming store.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 14, 2007)

Great stuff DMAC! I especially like the Deathcap Myconid.


----------



## BastionLightbringer (Nov 14, 2007)

Great pictures. Keep up the good work,



Bastion


----------



## rowport (Nov 14, 2007)

Darren-

These rock-- I especially like the undead myconid (is that even RAW? LOL) and vampire gnome.

I am really impressed with Wolfgang's Kobold Quarterly magazine; is there any chance of seeing more of your work in there, too?


----------



## DMAC (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks.  I was just talking to Wolfgang yesterday about doing a cover for an upcoming issue of KQ.


----------



## Aristotle (Nov 19, 2007)

Very impressive, as always...

The vulture sphinx is hot. I'm totally using that in a game.


----------

